# Apogaum/apogam



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have recently come across a budget brand called Apogaum, although it is also sometime spelt Apogam.

I have looked them up in a well known auction site and they look pretty decent value. Can anyone tell me more about this brand?

Rob


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi, I bought the Panny "Homage" GMT version, and it really is quite good quality it would seem. Lovely presentation box etc, opened the thing up to look







decent looking movement, basically a copied ETA it would appear made in china of course but I personally can't see much wrong with that. It kept pretty good time straight out of the box (within about 15 seconds a day) but I adjusted it on my timer and now have it running to under two seconds a day whilst on my watch winder, bloody good I reckon.

All in all it is amazing value for money.

best regards David


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> I have recently come across a budget brand called Apogaum, although it is also sometime spelt Apogam.
> 
> I have looked them up in a well known auction site and they look pretty decent value. Can anyone tell me more about this brand?
> 
> Rob


If you're looking for a similar budget brand have a look at Alpha watches - they're also pretty good value and quality, especially if you're into the "homage" type watches.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had a couple of Apogaums (a Submariner & a Panerai clone) and can't really fault them considering the prices I paid for them. The cases were decently made & finished but the movements looked naff & unfinished when I opened up the watches to have a look (they both worked fine though) - as David said I presume they were of Chinese origin, they certainly weren't Seiko or Citizen movements.

The Panerai was a big watch which I sold pretty quickly but I only sold the Submariner last year & remember that had a hacking, manually windable/automatic movement wih a quickset date - as I said quite well specc'd considering the price - and it kept great time too.

So far all reasonably positive but on the downside I think that spares (should they ever be needed) will be impossible to find (probably cheaper to buy a new watch than get it repaired/serviced) & I've no idea how reliable they are over a number of years. I would also think that quality control will be a bit dodgy (so you may get a good one or a bad one).

I'd have a go if I were you - I was pleasantly surprised by mine & I'm vaguely considering buying another Panerai clone.

Let us know if you decide to get one


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I bought an Apogaum Submariner clone from a forum member a couple of months ago. It was cheap (a tenner I think) and I thought it would make for a good beater. I must say I was surprised - heavy, decent solid end link bracelet, screw in links, hacking, manually windable auto movement etc. It's a good fun watch, but I wouldn't test the 300ft rating if I were you...


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

I've never handled an Apogaum but have a couple of Alpha's which like are Chinese like the Apogaums. The Alphas are great value for money as long as you treat them for what they are i.e 'Fun Dress watches'. The quailty of cases & straps is good for the money but build quality control can be a bit hit & miss (i.e the odd duff one gets thru). In my opinion you get more watch than you pay for and at least their not fakes, but the real thing they ain't.









Richard


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

I bought a GMT for Â£45 a couple of years ago. Never worn the watch but only a few months ago I took it to my service place in Hatton Garden.

The movement is automatic but made in China and worth very little. The GMT doesn't work







- I am amazed I didn't notice that b4. The sapphire glass is actually normal glass and the watch is not water resistant at all.

I would say it was a waste of my money (curiosity killed the cat)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Do a search on the forums as weve discussed the quality of these before... I have the Panerai GMT clone. Keeps good time, GMT works well and it has decent crystal im guessing mineral. The watch is chunky and solid like a real Panerai but not as solid and well built as the real thing costing 40+times the price. Movt is Chinese and looks a bit cheap, but you dont see that when wearing the watch.

All in all its great value for money - who else could make a real working auto GMT watch with independantly settable GMT hand for 50quid?


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Around 1979 I bought a watch (quartz) - with the name Rolex on it. A model that, to date, I have never seen anywhere, even in the Cellini collection.

I paid about Â£12 for it and it was a lot of money in those days.

The watch looked good but, most important, it kept the time perfectly, day in - day out.

I cracked the glass trying to change the battery and the "good" Rolex went into the bin.









If the Â£45 GMT Apogaum was actually working - I agree with you - it would be good value for money.

I think we bought came to the conclusion that is better, in some cases, buy a nice looking replica for Â£20/Â£40 instead of some new brands. Some Seiko automatic watches still sell for around Â£40, in any case.

I bought the watch below in Hong Kong in one of the central market places for $8 (they were asking $20 for it).










It was automatic, of course and for $8, I also bought a Tourbillon with open heart (if I find the picture, I will post it another time).

Sold them on eBay for Â£15.00


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought I'd write it in this thead, rather than stir up more unrest in the current 'I don't get it - Replica' thread. 

But going back to 2006, I very nearly bought one of these ApogÃ¤um Daytona / Speedy / 330/P4 'homages' on eBay:










Somehow, it would have seemed more apt, driving a P4 replica, wearing a 'Fake' 330/P4 watch, instead of the G-P.










Besides, the engraving on the reverse is a damned sight more attractive than Girard-Perregaux 330/P4 outline. 

Bl**dy well wish I'd bought one now. :cry2: .... So if anyone has one (that's still working) for sale, drop me a PM.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i have this one in black sorry about the crap picture it is a nice put together watch.










bowie


----------



## GQ1 (Aug 13, 2008)

bowie said:


> i have this one in black sorry about the crap picture it is a nice put together watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bowie,

sweet watch you got there. can you please tell me where can i get one from? thanks.


----------

